# freerideschuhe



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2007)

hallo, weiss jemand welcher laden in erlangen , nürnberg, fürth, freerideschuhe im sortiement hat (661,5.10)
danke peter


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (19. Dezember 2007)

5.10  ----> http://www.fahrradkiste.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2007)

Und kauf dir ja net den 661 Müllschuh.
Der 5.10 ist echt toll und eigentlich sogar wintertauglich.

Was haste dir denn jetzt für einen Reifen besorgt?

G.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, 661 kauf ich auch nimmer.......


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2007)

Den  5.10 habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Wage es blos nicht den vor mir zu kaufen.  
Da es dich Mämmä ja immer so friert würde ich dir Moonboots vorschlagen.  Gibts bei Tschibo.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2007)

Der Thread wird auf das gleiche Ergebnis hinauslaufen wie die anderen FR- oder DH-Schuhthreads auch: Vergiss den 661 und kauf dir den 5.10 - und zumindest den 661 betreffend kann ich meiner Empfehlung nur zustimmen.


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Dezember 2007)

Wenns nen Schuh für Klickpedale sein soll, ist der Northwave Canion nicht schlecht. 
http://www.northwave.it/eu/shoes_det.php?itemid=19&catid=3&area=3

Hat mir zumindest gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## MasterChris (2. Januar 2008)

hat schon mal einer den nike whistler getestet?


----------



## !da_kobold! (24. März 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> hat schon mal einer den nike whistler getestet?



ja hab ich der schuh sitzt gut und hat ne traumsohle, das teil ist geil nur nach ner weile schlafen meine füße n bissel ein, könnte aber auch an den -4°C liegen die es heute beim biken hatte ^^

mfg !D-K!


----------



## MasterChris (25. März 2008)

was hast du den schuh bezahlt und woher haste ihn?
bin am überlegen ob 5/10 oder den whistler?!


----------



## !da_kobold! (25. März 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> was hast du den schuh bezahlt und woher haste ihn?
> bin am überlegen ob 5/10 oder den whistler?!



schau mal im ebay da musste halt bieten, ich habe mit versand komplett um die 50 gezahlt udn die waren inerhalb 2 werktagen da! 

mfg !D_K!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (25. März 2008)

ich lebe auf großen fuss .... mal schauen ob es bei ebay meine größe überhaupt gibt?!


----------



## !da_kobold! (25. März 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ich lebe auf großen fuss .... mal schauen ob es bei ebay meine größe überhaupt gibt?!



schau mal rein viel glück dabei!


----------



## MasterChris (29. März 2008)

so, war ja fast klar ... bei ebay gibts den whistler in meiner größe nicht 
also wirds wahrscheinlich doch ein 5/10 werden


----------

